# Momma bluejay and her kids



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all
This was a hard one for me getting baby birds correct. Suggestions?
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the subject! You have good color here and I like your perseverance, the more you paint the more quickly you will improve. 

The birds could use more contrast, it sounds like I am harping but it is one of the trickier phases of drawing/painting and mostly comes with practice. The perspective seems a bit off? We are looking at mamma pretty much straight on but it seems we are looking down on the nest?


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Love the subject! You have good color here and I like your perseverance, the more you paint the more quickly you will improve.
> 
> The birds could use more contrast, it sounds like I am harping but it is one of the trickier phases of drawing/painting and mostly comes with practice. The perspective seems a bit off? We are looking at mamma pretty much straight on but it seems we are looking down on the nest?


Hi Susan
Thanks so much for your comments and suggestions. Moma bird was suppose to be higher. i screwed up the branch she was perched on and had already started working on mama bird. The idea was to be looking down from higher up from tree. I'll learn from the mistakes.
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Perspective can be a tough nut to crack, you are right, you will learn from doing. :biggrin:

I have been wanting to paint a bluejay from a photo I took, it is also a tough perspective, wish me luck. :wink:


----------

